# refera - prononciation



## GrammarQueen

Bonjour!

     Comment se prononce-t-on le mot "refera"?  Est-ce que c'est [rəfəra] ou [rəfɛra]?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## itka

Pas d'accent sur le e, donc : [Rəfəra] (avec un R dit "parisien" plutôt qu'un r roulé ).


----------



## GrammarQueen

Merci itka!

Une question supplémentaire...Est-ce qu'on peut omettre le deuxième /ə/, rendant le mot [rəfra]?


----------



## Nicomon

GrammarQueen said:


> Merci itka!
> 
> Une question supplémentaire...Est-ce qu'on peut omettre le deuxième /ə/, rendant le mot [rəfra]?



Salut GrammarQueen,

Moi, je l'omets sans hésiter ce deuxième /ə/.  Mais il se peut - quoique je ne crois pas - que ce soit une prononciation québécoise.  
Quant au R... les miens sont plutôt grasseyés que roulés.  Je ne sais pas si c'est ce qu'itka appelle le R dit « parisien ».


----------



## GrammarQueen

Merci pour votre réponse!


----------



## janpol

je prononce le même R que Nicomon (et Itka). (Ce R peut être roulé puisqu'il l"est dans bien des régions : S.O, Bourgogne, Sarthe et je dois en oublier...). Comme Nicomon, je ne prononce pas le second E (qu'Itka prononce sans doute).


----------



## CapnPrep

On peut distinguer :


 le [r] « roulé »
le [ʀ] « grasseyé »
le [ʁ] « parisien », parfois dévoisé [χ]


----------



## Gwynplaine

GrammarQueen said:


> Merci itka!
> 
> Une question supplémentaire...Est-ce qu'on peut omettre le deuxième /ə/, rendant le mot [rəfra]?


On peut même omettre le premier. Et même les deux en même temps !

On entend et on dit tout à fait couramment :

Je r'ferai (=je referai), tu r'feras (=tu referas), i' r'f'ra (=il refera), etc.


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> On peut distinguer :
> 
> 
> le [r] « roulé »
> le [ʀ] « grasseyé »
> le [ʁ] « parisien », parfois dévoisé [χ]


Bonjour,
Dans ces conditions, la prononciation standard implique un R grasseyé.
le R [χ], que vous appelez parisien ne s'entend pas qu'à Paris. (On l'entend beaucoup dans le sud-est de la France, (entre autres).



Gwynplaine said:


> Je r'ferai (=je referai), tu r'feras (=tu referas), i' r'f'ra (=il refera), etc.


Ces prononciations s'entendent couramment, mais elles ne sont pas "standard", à mon avis.
Je pense qu'il faut prononcer le premier E. (Pour le deuxième, c'est au choix)


----------



## itka

CapnPrep said:


> On peut distinguer :
> 
> 
> le [r] « roulé »
> le [ʀ] « grasseyé »
> le [ʁ] « parisien », parfois dévoisé [χ]


Non, c'est le contraire, pour les symboles :
le [ʀ] « parisien » vibrante, uvulaire.
*le [ʁ] « grasseyé » qui est le standard en français* : consonne fricative, dorso-vélaire.
Mais bien sûr, c'était une erreur de parler du [ʀ] « parisien » comme "standard".
En fait, il n'y a pas de solution de continuité entre les deux. Le point d'articulation "remonte" peu à peu et le nombre de battements varie insensiblement.
De toute façon, ceci ne concerne que la phonétique et le phonème /R/ a un grand nombre de réalisations d'un bout de la France à l'autre.
 
Le [ʀ] « parisien » dans le sud-est ? Prononcé par des "immigrants" venus de Paris, alors ? 


> On peut même omettre le premier. Et même les deux en même temps !
> On entend et on dit tout à fait couramment :
> Je r'ferai (=je referai), tu r'feras (=tu referas), i' r'f'ra (=il refera), etc.


Oui, mais ton exemple ne le montre pas (erreur de frappe, je suppose) :
 Je r'ferai (=je referai), tu ref'ras (=tu referas), i' r'f'ra (=il refera)

Moi, bien entendu, tu as raison, Janpol, je prononce les deux ! !


----------



## Gwynplaine

Enfin, toujours est-il que pour moi, _Je r'ferai, Je ref'rai, Je r'f'rai, J' ref'rai_ sont en concurrence !


----------



## janpol

une chose me surprend dans le message de Fred : il y est question du "R" parfois dévoisé [X] que l'on peut entendre en France. Si ma mémoire ne me joue pas de tours, ce [X] de l'API correspond au "J" de l'espagnol, au "CH" de l'allemand et du polonais, au "X" de l'alphabet cyrillique etc etc. ... Si c'est bien de celui-là qu'il s'agit, on ne l'entend pas en France, me semble-t-il...


----------



## itka

Je me suis posé la question aussi ! 
Peut-être y a-t-il des contextes où ce [X] se réalise ? Après une consonne sourde, comme dans "trop" [tXo] ? Je ne sais pas...


----------



## Fred_C

Si, si.
Je l'ai entendu dans le sud-est, (surtout en finale) et ce n'est pas des plus élégants.
(J'ai été étonné d'apprendre qu'on le qualifiait de Parisien, je ne l'ai jamais remarqué à Paris.)


----------



## janpol

mon dico donne [tRo]. Ce [X], je pense l'avoir entendu une fois en France : le nom (assurément espagnol) d'une variété de haricot qu'on cultive beaucoup dans le Poitou, je crois. Ce nom a dû être exporté sans subir de transformation...


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi je dis [ʁəf(ə)ʁa], voire même [ʁəfʁa].

Quant à [χ], je le dis par exemple dans _marijuana_ [maʁiχwana]…


----------



## janpol

... et dans "J.S. Bach", peut-être également...


----------



## CapnPrep

Attention, le [χ] uvulaire (qu'on peut entendre en français dans les mots où _r_ suit une consonne sourde, surtout en fin d'énoncé : _Ils sont quat*r*e_), ce n'est pas le même son que le [x] vélaire (= le _jota_ espagnol).

L'étiquette « grasseyé », au sens large, s'oppose à « roulé » (de la pointe de la langue). C'est dans ce sens qu'on pourrait dire que le _r_ grasseyé est standard en français. Mais plus précisément, « grasseyé » désigne la consonne _vibrante _[ʀ], produite par relativement peu de locuteurs de nos jours. « Parisien » ne veut rien dire du tout, finalement : je l'avais compris comme synonyme de « standard », « majoritaire » dans le premier message d'itka (sinon, pourquoi remplacer une transcription non-standard par une autre ?), et ce site affirme une origine parisienne pour le _r_ standard actuel (dorso-vélaire, non grasseyé, [ʁ]).


----------



## janpol

Si tu écris ce son [x] en phonétique, CanPrep, il ne peut s'agir, me semble-t-il, que de ce phonème qui existe dans certaines langues (j, ch, x, خ...  ) et que l'on écrit "kh" quand on transcrit en utilisant notre alphabet. Normalement, ce [x] ne figure pas dans l"API du français.
Maître Capello, le "r" de la 2è syllabe de "marijuana", est roulé.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> Maître Capello, le "r" de la 2e syllabe de "marijuana", est roulé.


Non, pas forcément. D'après le TLFi, les diverses prononciations sont : [maʀiwana, -ɥana], [maʀixwana, -ʀwana, -ʒɥana]. Or moi j'emploie celle que j'ai soulignée…


----------



## CapnPrep

janpol said:


> Normalement, ce [x] ne figure pas dans l"API du français.


Tu as raison, mais tu ne vois toujours pas la différence entre [χ] et  [x]  ?


----------



## janpol

Oui, on peut écrire ce mot avec "j" ou "h" mais, en ce qui concerne le "r", je suis surpris car, en espagnol, il est roulé.
Non, CanPrep, j'avoue ne pas voir...


----------

